# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Natural way to increase testosterone?

## Steveng12

My doctor did blood work back in may and told me my testosterone was normal range. I was still having syptoms of low T , so i decieded recently to get a copy of the blood work to see for myself. My total test was at 318 ng/dl. I went to see a urologist and showed him my level he immediatly recommened me to start trt. 

He tested further to investigate but won't know the results until monday. My thing is i dont want to be stuck on trt my whole life. 

I want to be able to try and get my levels up naturally before depending on a drug to survive. 

Is there any realistic way to jump up 300 nd/gl by changing diet? 

Is my body still producing testosterone? 

(My dr said my testicles are normal sized and normal sized prostate) he thinks it can be brain causing low t levels.


My stats: 27yrs 185 lbs 5'8. 26% body fat.

----------


## Richard Head

Once you get the results of your bloodwork post it up and some of the more knowledgeable members will help you decipher it. In the "Finding a Doctor" thread is a comprehensive list of the tests that need to be done to help determine what's going on. Good luck and keep us up dated.

----------


## GearHeaded

whats your free T and your estrogen ?

----------


## Steveng12

> whats your free T and your estrogen ?


Ill know monday

----------


## hollowedzeus

Clomid is sometimes prescribed as a trt to young guys that makes the pituitary produce more t. With the benefit of preserving fertility. 

Didnt work for me but if you cant get it up naturally and clomid works.... its better if you dont like injections.

I couldnt raise my t naturally and ended up on nebido

----------


## Steveng12

Heres my blood work

Albumin 5.1 g/dl. 
PSA. .76 ng/ml
TT. 342.1 ng/dl
Test bioavail. 179 ng/dl
Shbg. 31 nmol/l
Free T. 64.80 pg/ml
LH. 3.7 ng/dl
FSH. 5.0. Ng/dl
Estradiol. 16.19 pg/ml

----------


## BuddyGlove1

As GH said. Need Free T and estrogen.. However, that being said. My family it is common for men on my mother's side to run low t. Sometimes genetics are f#cked. Take the trt while you can. If you are worried about having kids then take HCG injectable. Should keep you good to go for later... I spent almost two years putting off trt and going off a bodybuilding diet and living the lifestyle. It is very hard to do with low t. Hard to stay motivated and force yourself to do it. if you must.. Follow a solid bodybuilding diet. rice, potatoes, chicken, steak, fish, cup of veggies every meal, ounce of high grade nuts for 3 meals a day... etc. If your test jumps then lucky you. lose 50lbs. You have heavy weight. without picks I have to assume based on the way you described your post you need to loose some fat.. get down to 12% fat and live lifestyle for a few months and you might be able to get away with shoving a needle in your a$$ twice a week. Personally. I feel better than ever. Diet and exercise didn't make me feel better or increase my sex drive.. I looked better but felt like sh!t. Just change your life for 6 months or so. Test again if you really want to. If I were you I would go with guaranteed now. Insurance will pay for it legally if you do it right. Im changing docs now.. But will start cycling soon on the dnet. you will find you enjoy it.

----------


## Madcox

Well I’m pretty late to the party. Over a year late  but the herb Tongkat Ali is known to naturally increase testosterone . Taste like shit but works. Also is an anti estrogen herb as well. Beneficial to men’s prostate as well. Just FYI.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Well Im pretty late to the party. Over a year late  but the herb Tongkat Ali is known to naturally increase testosterone. Taste like shit but works. Also is an anti estrogen herb as well. Beneficial to mens prostate as well. Just FYI.


You are quite late to the party!
Best way to naturally increase test is to be around attractive women (or dudes, w.e. you're into, I don't judge)

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## redz

Was the issue ever figured out?

----------

